# Is this the answer to LED lighting



## philrules3 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello

This is my first post and I have been doing some research and have realised that my plants will not grow further than 4" due to a lack of lighting. I have decided to include LED lighting to my aquarium, so the search started.

I came across a 13w 225 white and blue LED panel. Im thinking of keeping my 13w tropical daylight fluorescent bulb and then having two LED panels above this. This would result in 39w and a broader spectrum for the cost of £35 including delivery (for two panels). 

I currently have a 100 litre tank and want to stock Malawis.

Im asking for any advise on this solution as the aquarium lighting normally costs around £100 and if these panels would have the right spectrum e.g.

13W 225 LED Blue White Hydroponic Aquarium Plant Grow Light Panel Board Lamp EU | eBay

Thanks for the help in advance

Phil


----------



## 20gallonplanted (Oct 28, 2013)

is that 13 watt output???


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

13w for LED is pretty decent. Also that's not a big tank so those lights will penetrate nicely. I use LED lighting on a majority of my tanks and have been very happy.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

With Malawi's your plants probably won't last long.


----------



## philrules3 (Dec 3, 2013)

susankat said:


> With Malawi's your plants probably won't last long.


If I had strong enough lighting, could the plant leaf be eaten, I remove the damaged leaf and it would grow a new one, or would they demolish the plant?


----------



## philrules3 (Dec 3, 2013)

20gallonplanted said:


> is that 13 watt output???


Yes I think this is 13w output. 

Here is the link:
13W 225 LED Blue White Hydroponic Aquarium Plant Grow Light Panel Board Lamp EU | eBay


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have 2 of those lights.Not very good.They look ok,but didn't help much at all with plants.Had to try them for the price.I got them just over 2 years ago and one has failed already.
Most AC are vegetarians and will eat what ever you try to grow.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Your plants will not survive in that tank. Your will be happy though. I give plants to my cichlids as treats sometimes. But I do give them a few different kinds of greens through out the week.


----------



## philrules3 (Dec 3, 2013)

Ok thank you everyone, you have saved me £30 and the costs of the plants too. 

Thanks


----------

